# Filtration for 65 Gallon



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Just picked up a 65 Gallon, planning to slowly move my 30 Gallon stock over, along with trimmings from that tank for plant stock. Looking to pickup my first canister filter and was looking for suggestions/recommendations.

Aqadvisor says an Eheim 2217 would be more than enough. Any concerns with this filter?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The Eheim Classic 2217 is a fantastic filter as is all the Classic series. Its a bit difficult to prime at first if you're not familiar with it otherwise you should many years of great service.

Having said that, I personally prefer the Rena Filstar XP3 filter. I have half a dozen running on my tanks and I love them. Very easy to prime and very easy to maintain. And very affordable.
--
Paul


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

eheim 2217 is great! i have one running on my 90 gallon and it's been perfect. when comparing it to rena (i have the rena xp4 on my 125gallon), the eheim is signifcantly more quiet. however, i found that the rena has a bit more power. rena also has media baskets which make it really easy for you to change your own media while eheim 2217 is harder since you need eheim specific media. that being said, i haven't new eheim media since buying the filter 2 years ago haha.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. It's up and running now, wasn't as difficut as I thought. Decoration and plants to come before I move the fish over (and cycling of course).


----------

